# The 'What was Gaara doing while...' Chronicles



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

Ever wonder what Gaara was doing while the story was showing other things happening? Well, I'm here 2 fill that in 4u. But I need requests b4 i start. Come on, don't b shy!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Start lil sis


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

u have 2 give me a sug 1st!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

does any1 have any suggestions?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

any1 at all? come on ppl! i want 2 start!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Um..............


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2008)

What about no....


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok what about after the extraction of the demon.


----------



## xLegendaryx (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont think he's doing anything.porbibly getting married lol Jk


----------



## xLegendaryx (Jan 6, 2008)

He has No life gaara is boring


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

u guys! i mean a time he wasn't being shown in the anime/manga! like between Gaara and Naruto's fight, and Gaara and kimmimaru's(sp) fight!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

some1 plz give me a sug!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Um........


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

Unoace said:


> Um........



'Um.........' dosn't help me!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

does any1 have any ideas?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2008)

During the time skip.....


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

fine, i'll start with what Gaara was doing during the 'forest of death' cuz they only showed Gaara, Temari and Kankuro 1nce


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

Unoace said:


> During the time skip.....



i'm not in shippuuden yet! i'm on episode 141!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Whats ep 141?????


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2008)

How about when he lost his virginity.....


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 7, 2008)

Unoace said:


> Whats ep 141?????



well now i'm on the ep where sakura is tsunade's student.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 7, 2008)

Unoace said:


> How about when he lost his virginity.....



when he what  
ur lying 2 me  
plz tell me ur lying 2 me! 
how can he not still b a virgin!? who was it!? who did he lose his virginity 2!? i must know!
i can't belive this!  how could he!  he's only 15 in shippuuden!  GAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## GwenMadden (Jan 7, 2008)

i think at first gaara was always thinking about why he was so hot and his freaking brother had a weird make up on  or maybe deep inside he wanted something like that XD i dunno. This is random xD!! 
in the chunnin examns when he was fighting that guy, the one that died and kiba's team ehere watching he was singing that stupid rihannas song in his head xD 
thats why when he killed him he pulled out the thing that looked like and umbrella lol... 
Under my umbrella... ella ella... eh eh XD !! 
lol... 
im just random, its late, please understand xD


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 7, 2008)

wtf? i'm working on the 1st chapter of part 1! so i don't want more suggestions until part 1 is finished! part 1 is the 'forest of death' what gaara,temari, and kankuro r doing during their 4 or so hours in the forest, and what happens 2 them inside the building.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 7, 2008)

the 1st chapter will b ready soon!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 7, 2008)

When is it cumin...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 7, 2008)

The first chapter that is...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh yeah just kidden about the virginity.
Lil sis.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2008)

No chapter 2day....


----------



## GwenMadden (Jan 8, 2008)

ok  sorry


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2008)

Garaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 8, 2008)

yes! i'm here and i finished the chappie! srry 4 not bein here 4 a while, i had other stuff.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 8, 2008)

Unoace said:


> Oh yeah just kidden about the virginity.
> Lil sis.



good! i got very sad about that!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2008)

Where is it?????????


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 8, 2008)

right here!
*Part 1: The Forest of Death-Chapter 1*
     ?Part two of the Journeyman Ninja Selection Exam begins?NOW!!? Anko yelled, and everyone was off through their gates to begin part two of their exams. Gaara, Temari, and Kankuro set off through Gate 6.
     ?So Gaara, who?s our first target?? Kankuro asked. Both he and Temari were terrified of their brother, but they didn?t let him know that.
?Our next target,? Gaara replied ?is that ?Uzumaki Naruto? kid. He is one that might get in the way. Elimination is the only option. Temari and Kankuro gulped. This was what they expected, with variations on the name; but the thought of Gaara?s personal ?elimination? frightened them.
?Don?t you think we should go after that ?Uchiha? kid first Gaara?? Kankuro suggested. He knew that the boy was strong, and he would be more of a challenge for Gaara. That would at least keep Gaara happy for a while.
?I?ve heard rumors that they are on the team.? Temari put in.
?Good.? Gaara said ?We can take care of them both at the same time!? Gaara leaped off through the forest. Temari and Kankuro exchanged worried glances, then they leapt off after Gaara.
srry it's short.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 8, 2008)

so...do u like it?


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 8, 2008)

keep on going, sis!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 8, 2008)

here's the next chappie!
*Part 1: The Forest of Death-Chapter 2*
   ?Just take the scroll, go on here.? one of the two remaining ninjas said. They stepped forward and set their scroll down on the ground. ?Yes take it! Please spare us!? the other ninja added.
   ?Sand Coffin!? And they were dead in seconds. Kankuro walked up and took the scroll
   ?We got lucky! It?s a heaven scroll!? Kankuro said. ?Alright, now let?s head to the tower!?
   ?Alright. We can try to find Naruto and Sasuke on our way.? Gaara replied.
*                                                   *
   ?Stop,?
   ?What is it Gaara?? asked Temari.
   ?I hear someone, or something.? Gaara looked around. ?It?s coming from over there.? he said pointing to his right. Temari and Kankuro looked over to the right.
   ?I can?t see anything Gaara? Kankuro said after a quick scan of the woods to the right. ?Send your sand ahead to see if anything is there.? There was a rush of air as the sand zoomed towards the sound.
   A few minutes passed, then Gaara brought the sand back. ?It?s that Sasuke guy, and he?s in a fight.? Gaara said, and evil look on his face. ?And Naruto is out cold not far away!?
I don?t like that look! thought Temari. That?s his murderous look! ?Gaara, it?s not fair to attack someone when their fighting or unconscious! Pay attention to your older sister for once! Come on Gaara, let?s head on to the tower, you?ll have a chance to fight Sasuke and Naruto later! We can be first to the tower, you don?t want to miss that opportunity, do you??
   ?You?re right Temari, lets go.? said Gaara.
   ?Gaara, I want you to listen to our sis?What did you say?? said Kankuro, very surprised at his little brother?s answer and already standing up for his older sister.
   ?I said ?let?s go?.? Gaara said, and leapt off through the forest. Temari and Kankuro looked at each other, very confused, and leaped after their little brother.
srry it's short...again


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 9, 2008)

sooo...do u like it?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2008)

I like both chaps..


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 9, 2008)

yay! thnx 4 the support mai and uno! *gives mai and uno freshly baked cookies*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2008)

Great 
*munch munch*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2008)

Um is their a story today??????


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 9, 2008)

yay! great job, gaara! ....cookie!!! *eats the cookie*


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 10, 2008)

um, i'm kinda still workin on it...but i'm almost done


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 10, 2008)

aiight. can't wait for the next chappie!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 10, 2008)

yay! i have fans! i'll get ti asap!


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 10, 2008)

ok! lemme know when it's done!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

okey sissy!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry i have not been here.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2008)

No chap yesterday.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Will their be another chap today?????????


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Can i have another cookie?????


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2008)

What kind of cookies are those you make lil sis)?????????????


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 12, 2008)

more story and cookies plz!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

i wrote the next few chappies on my other comp, so i have 2 transfer them. i will put on 2 chappies 2day or 2morrow! *hands out more cookies*
i make all kinds uno! do u want a special kind? how about u mai?


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 12, 2008)

Gaara4732 said:


> i wrote the next few chappies on my other comp, so i have 2 transfer them. i will put on 2 chappies 2day or 2morrow! *hands out more cookies*
> i make all kinds uno! do u want a special kind? how about u mai?



i like chocolate-chip! and i can't wait for the next chappies to come out!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

1 batch of chocolate chip coming up! *makes cookies and puts them in the oven* i'll go get the story, and when i get back, the cookies will b done!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

here's chappie 3!
*Part 1: The Forest of Death-Chapter 3*
   ?Those ninja from the Sand Village, are way above genin level. They beat the record by four hours!?  said the ninja to Anko.
   ?They?ve already made us wait half a day, how much longer are they going to make us wait!?? Temari said. They walked past Hinata, Kiba, and Shino, and the three ninjas from the Leaf Village froze. Those were the three ninjas they saw in the forest. Akamaru trembled. 
   ?Just drop it Temari, they?ll come. They can?t just leave us here. Although we could make it back to the gates just as easily as we got here, I?m pretty sure the other, weaker, ninjas couldn?t.? he glanced at Hinata, Kiba, and Shino as he said the last sentence, Temari glanced at them along with her brother. Gaara looked at the three Leaf Village ninjas through the corner of his eye, and they shivered.
 He could kill us so easily, thought Kiba. and that brown haired ninja scared Akamaru so much! I promise I?ll never put him through that again!   ?Your right Kankuro, they can?t leave us her. Even if they do, we can get back; as long as we have Gaara, that is. Come on guys; let?s go see what?s in these scrolls.? The three sand ninjas walked off, leaving Hinata, Kiba, and Shino frozen where they stood.
   ?Whew.? Kiba sighed. ?That was close! They had the chance to kill us again, and they just let us be. Why would they do something like that twice, when that Gaara kid kills as if he enjoys it?? Kiba shuddered.
   ?Let?s try not to think about it.? Hinata suggested. ?How about we see what?s inside the scroll.? The three Leaf ninjas sat down on the ground and opened the scrolls.
   The three leaf ninjas leaped backwards as their sensei, Kurenai, appeared. ?What are you doing here Kurenai-sensei?? Kiba asked.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

and here's chappie #4!
*Part 1: The Forest of Death-Chapter 4*
   ?B-Baki-sensei?? Temari asked. Gaara, Temari, and Kankuro?s sensei just appeared out of no where. The three sand ninjas had waited another half a day to open the scrolls. They spent their time trying to figure out who would be dead, never arrive (and eventually die), or arrive too late; and wandering the tower. 
   ?How did you get here Baki-sensei?? asked Kankuro.
   ?Do you see those scrolls on the floor?? the genin asked, pointing to the ground where two scrolls lay open, the three sand ninjas nodded. ?They are a summoning jutsu that brings the sensei of the ninjas to their location to tell them what to do while you wait for the others to arrive.? 
   ?Finally, I thought they were just going to leave us here!? said Temari. ?I was actually starting to get worried, it has been a day since we have arrived and no one has come to get us! I know that there are cameras all around this place, they don?t hide them very well.? Temari pointed up to a corner above them where a camera was located. Then she pointed at the other corner where another camera was located. ?I could probably walk around this entire tower and tell you where all the cameras are. Except there is one room that is locked from the inside, and no matter what we do, we can?t get it open, it has some kind of seal on the inside.?
   ?No need to worry about that room Temari, you three will find out about it soon enough. But first, you three must be hungry. I brought some food we can eat while you tell me your adventures in the forest.? The three sand ninjas and their sensei sat down and started eating. After a few minutes Baki said ?Kankuro,?
   ?Yes Baki-sensei??
   ?Why don?t you start on your adventures since we parted??
   ?Ok sensei.? Kankuro ate the last piece of his sushi and started talking.
*                                                   *
   ?And then we started to head off to look for Naruto and Sasuke.? Kankuro finished his part of the story.
   ?Very interesting Kankuro. Very interesting indeed.? Baki said. ?Why don?t you continue the story,? he paused. Baki glanced over at Gaara and saw that he was still eating. I?ll wait until he?s finished eating to have him tell his part of the story. Baki thought ?Temari, you can tell the next part.?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

so...do u like them?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

can some1 pos rep me plz?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Great story garaa.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

thnx uno!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Also i like sugar cookies.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 12, 2008)

that was great, sis! i liked it alot! keep up the good work! =^.^=


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 13, 2008)

when's the next chappie?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah when is the next chap.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 13, 2008)

Sugar cookies


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 14, 2008)

*bakes sugar cookies* happy uno!?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 14, 2008)

here's chappie 5:
*Part 1: The Forest of Death-Chapter 5*
    Temari swallowed her food. ?Ok Baki-sensei. We headed off in search of Naruto and Sasuke. As we were heading off to look for team 7, we encountered a bit of, I guess you could call it, trouble. ?
   ?Trouble you say, what kind of trouble Temari??
   ?Well sensei, we crossed the path of a group of rain ninjas that decide that we looked like a weak group. A kid, no offence Gaara?? Temari realized her mistake to late.
   ?None taken Temari. I know I _seem_ weak, and that is an advantage for us. The enemy doesn?t expect that I will kill them, the ?weak kid? is the last one people would expect as a threat.? Gaara replied.
   Temari sighed; He?s in a good mood. she thought. This is good; the last thing we want is Gaara angry at us. ?Ok, good. The last thing we need right now is the team loosing a member, meaning me.? Temari said. 
   Gaara nodded, ?I understand.?
   ?As I was saying; our team seemed weak. A kid, a guy who?s wearing what seems to be a doll on his back, and a girl. Easy, it would seem. So the leader of the group came up to Gaara, because he has the air of being in charge, and said ?Just give us your scroll and no one will get hurt? and then Gaara says ?Why don?t you fight me for it??  Then one of the other two ninjas says ?Do you believe the nerve of these sand village ninja? I think it was Shipure or something like that anyway, ?Challenging us head on?? and then the other one said ?Ya their a bunch of fools!? That really ticked me off! But anyway, back to the story then Gaara got this look in his eye, a really bad look. Then that Shipure guy said ?Too bad kids, you should?ve picked your opponents better. Now you?re all going to die!? and then Gaara said ?I?ve heard enough out of you. Let?s make this quick, I don?t want to waste time on this guy.? And the other guy seemed pretty surprised at Gaara?s response. Kankuro was thinking logically and he said ?Hey Gaara. Doesn?t it make more sense to follow these punks and gather information first? I-I mean if they had the same type of scroll as us we?re just fighting an unnecessary battle.? And then Gaara said ?I don?t care. They looked at me the wrong way. So there gonna die!? I was very shocked and scared, and I could see that Kankuro and the other ninjas were too. There was a big fight, but in the end Gaara won, obviously. He used sand burial to kill the leader, then the other ninjas gave us their scroll, but Gaara killed them too. It turns out that it was a heaven scroll. Gaara put up a bit of a fight (authors note: I decided not to put in Gaara?s fight with his brother and sister, but there was defiantly a fight. If you wish to see this fight between the sand sibs, watch episode 34 of Naruto), he sensed someone nearby, but he finally agreed to head to the tower with us and look for Naruto and Sasuke on the way.?  Temari finished her story with the Baki very interested.
   ?So,? Baki said, clearing up the things from lunch. ?are you ready to tell your part of the story Gaara??
   ?Yes?
   ?Ok,? Baki said, sitting back down on the floor. ?you may begin whenever you wish.?
   ?We basically headed strait to the tower after the fight. We encountered another group of ninjas that wanted our scrolls, but we killed them to. When we got to the tower we wandered around the tower for half a day, and, as Temari said, we located all the cameras in the building. We spent an hour or so trying to get the one door that wouldn?t open to open. About half way through the day that we were waiting we tried to figure out who would die or not make it here in time. Then we decide to open the scroll. We should?ve opened the scroll earlier, and then we wouldn?t have had to wait for an entire day to figure out what we were supposed to do. So what _are_ we supposed to do?? Gaara asked.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 14, 2008)

and chappie 6:
*Part 1: The Forest of Death-Chapter 6*
“You need to wait for another four days.” Baki said.
   “We _know_  that!” Temari said “But what are we supposed to _do_ while we wait!?”
   “I was getting to that Temari; you just need to be patient. So, you need to train while you are in here, the next test will be very soon, if not right away, so training will be a good way to spend your time.” Baki responded.
   “Training, got it!” Temari and Kankuro said. Gaara walked out of the room and went into the hall to train.
   “Don’t practice your ‘Sand Burial’, ‘Sand Funeral’ or your ‘Sand Coffin’ on the pillars Gaara! We don’t want the tower collapsing on us!” Temari yelled out into the hall at her younger brother.
    “Don’t worry Temari. I’m not going to injury any of you. Not today, not right now.” Gaara replied from the hall. “I’m going to train using the benches. Those can be crushed. Right Temari?”
   “Yes Gaara the benches are fine.” Temari turned to Baki, “Sensei, may I go outside to train? Or should I find a hallway to work in?”
   “Find a hallway Temari, they won’t let you back outside. Hmmm…”
   “What is it sensei?” Kankuro asked.
   “There is a ‘secret’ courtyard hidden in the tower somewhere, if you can find it, you can train there.”
   “Great! I’ll go find Gaara and tell him the news.” Temari ran out the door “Gaara! Gaara! Where are you?”
    “I’ll help her find…” Kankuro started to say, but then Temari ran back into the room, holding Gaara by the wrist.
   “I found him! Gaara, there is a ‘secret’ room hidden in the tower somewhere that leads to a courtyard, we can take turns practicing there!”
   “Cool. So you want my help finding it. I’ll search the left side of the bottom floor, Kankuro, you search the left, Temari you search the middle. Baki-sensei, you use your special technique to search the other floors. Kankuro, use crow and black ant to search the hallways, Temari you will have to search manually, I’ll send the sand down one of my two hallways and I’ll search the other hall manually. Let’s go, the sooner we find it, the sooner we can start training.” The four sand village ninjas broke into their two groups; Gaara, Temari, and Kankuro went down to the bottom floor, Baki went to the middle floor and started ‘looking’ for locked doors.
*                                                   *
   “I found it!” after a good four hours Temari finally found the locked door that her brothers and her had tried to open before.
   The other three sand ninjas ran to her and, sure enough, there was the locked door. It was locked with a big lock and it had five seals on it. “How do we get in Baki-sensei? The lock has five seals, and we don’t know how to break any of them!” Temari said. They were so close she could hear the birds inside and possibly a waterfall.
   “Step aside.” Gaara walked up to the door, and put his hand on the lock. The seals fell off instantly.
   “How did you do that Gaara?” Kankuro asked.
   “Does it matter? All that matters is that the door is open.”
   “Gaara, what about the lock?” Kankuro pointed out.
   Gaara rested his hand on the lock, the lock fell off, and the doors swung open.


----------



## Yondaime The Yellow Flash (Jan 14, 2008)

This thread makes me lmao.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 14, 2008)

is that good or bad? r u laughging cus it's bad, or u think it's funny?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice show garaa.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 14, 2008)

show? what show uno?


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 14, 2008)

i thought it was cute! =^.^=


----------



## yondaime the 4th hokage (Jan 15, 2008)

i got a suggestion,
wat happend after he killed his uncle? u no when he went all emo.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 15, 2008)

k, i'll use that 4 part 2!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 15, 2008)

I mint chap.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 15, 2008)

Cookie...........


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 15, 2008)

ok*gives uno a cookie, then goes 2 give 1 2 Gaara-sama*


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 15, 2008)

more story...?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 15, 2008)

lol,  .
Needs more story, better quality, less idiots in the thread.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 15, 2008)

here's chappie 7!
*Part 1: The Forest of Death-Chapter 7*
   Inside the training arena was perfect.  There was a big area to train in; there was even a place for other people to sit and coach or just watch. It was a very big place an obvious illusion jutsu, but great all the same.
    ?Gaara, do you want to go first?? Temari offered to her younger brother.
   ?Sure.? Gaara pulled the cork out of his gourd, set it on the bench, and started training.
   *                                                   *
   ?Your turn Temari.? Gaara said.  He had been training for over two hours and was starting to get tired.  So he thought it was fair to let the others get some training in. 
   ?Okay Gaara.? Temari stood up and walked over to the middle of the training arena.  Gaara walked over to the bench and sat down beside Kankuro. 
   ?How?s the training arena Gaara?? Kankuro asked his brother.
   ?There pretty good.  A little small for my liking, and there are no moving targets, but I got to try out my other techniques.?
   ?That?s good.  I bet it will be a good opportunity for Temari and I to try our new techniques without the possibility of them not working and all of us dieing.?
   A sudden rush of air came towards them.  ?Point that thing away from us Temari!? Kankuro yelled at his older sister.
   ?Sorry guys!  I was trying to do the 360* wind sweep.  I forgot you guys were there until I already started the technique.?
*                                                   *
   A few hours later Temari came back to the bench.  Kankuro just finished his dinner, and Gaara was halfway through his.  ?Why don?t you join me Temari?  You look tired and hungry.?  Gaara asked his older sister.
   ?Okay.?  Temari sat down beside her younger brother and began to eat.  ?Sorry about blowing you guys in the face a while ago.?  Temari said after a pause.  ?I completely forgot about you guys, this place makes you feel as if you?re in a real forest, fighting a real enemy that just happens to be hiding.?
   ?That?s okay Temari.  Kankuro just got a little annoyed, that?s all.  I?m kind of glad you blew air in our faces, I was still a little hot from training.?
   ?Ya.  I know what you mean Gaara. I could use a fanning right now.? Temari fanned her face with her hand.  After a few minutes Temari said ?I wonder how Kankuro is doing.  It?s been pretty quiet in the forest since he left.?  Temari knew how hard it was to keep that quiet, and she was starting to get really worried.
   ?I?m sure he?s fine Temari.? Gaara said, seeing the worried expression on his sister?s face; but in his head, Gaara was worried for his older brother too.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool chap.....


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 16, 2008)

nicely done!! ....can i have another cookie?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 16, 2008)

sure! *gives mai a cookie, then goes and gives Gaara-sama 1*


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 16, 2008)

thankies, sis!^^ *eats the cookie*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 16, 2008)

Cookie????????


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 16, 2008)

Next chap???????


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 16, 2008)

I want chocolate cookies this time.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 16, 2008)

=O.o=.....woooooooooooooooooooooooooow......


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow cookie mai?????


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 17, 2008)

*gives every1 cookies*


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 17, 2008)

oh can I suggest a story?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2008)

•Sniper• said:


> lol,  .
> Needs more story, better quality, less idiots in the thread.



I secound that, and you guys stop SPAMMING THE GOD DAMN THREAD!you weirdos..


----------



## Hinata255 (Jan 17, 2008)

hello people


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 17, 2008)

Next chap??????


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 17, 2008)

*munch munch*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 17, 2008)

Hii hinata...


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 17, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> oh can I suggest a story?



i'll pm u when i need a new 1, but that might b a while, i have 1 other lined up. srry oro


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 17, 2008)

more story today?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 17, 2008)

guys that want more story...2 bad! this is a cliffhanger story! i'm going 2 start the next story soon, if u want more story, than put in a request 4 the forest of death!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara and Temari set off to find Kankuro. they almost die...multiple times.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 17, 2008)

Uh that sucks.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 17, 2008)

Cookie???????????


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 17, 2008)

Unoace said:


> Uh that sucks.



yeah, i agree.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 18, 2008)

oh but I had a good request


----------



## Mai-Sama (Jan 18, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> oh but I had a good request



i wanna know what it is! X3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2008)

Cookie???????


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2008)

Next chap????


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2008)

Oatmeal cookie


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 18, 2008)

*gives every1 lots of cookies(any kind they want)*
srry about the delay, i'm working on chappie 1 of part 2 'Later Childhood'!


----------



## Fooli (Jan 18, 2008)

can i have a cookie?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2008)

Takes cookie *munch munch*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2008)

Um whats the next chap about?????


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 18, 2008)

it's about what happens after Gaara kills his uncle.



what was ur idea orochimarusama21? if u don't tell me, then i have 2 take the other ppls b4 urs.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

i'm almost done the chappie!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

it's Gaara-sama's B-day!!



HAPPY B-DAY GAARA-SAMA!!!!!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool almost food with the chap


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 19, 2008)

I mean almost done with the chap


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Cookie?????????


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hinata and Gaara wanted to know what my idea was. It was what was gaara doing after Naruto beat him in the Chunin Exams and before he came to fight Kimimaro.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2008)

Hm that would be better then your idea garaa


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> Hinata and Gaara wanted to know what my idea was. It was what was gaara doing after Naruto beat him in the Chunin Exams and before he came to fight Kimimaro.



ur next! the other prsns idea was 1st, so they come 1st. srry! but i'll do ur's soon!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

*gives every1 cookies*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2008)

*munch munch*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2008)

Oro idea is better..


----------



## tsunades_little_girl (Jan 20, 2008)

I want a cookie


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2008)

Breaks off half of cookie and gives it to tsunade lil girl


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

*hands out cookies* cookies 4 every1!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

here's part 2 chappie 1!

*Part 2: Later Childhood-Chapter 1*

   Tears streamed down young Gaara?s face. How could of done this?  Gaara thought. He taught me what love was, and then he tried to kill me!  Even worse, he had a choice!
   ?Gaara?? a voice broke the silence. ?Gaara-sama?  Where are you??
   Gaara looked up. Does someone really care where I am?  He thought.  Does someone care if I?m ok?
   Gaara?s sister, Temari, walked up onto the roof.  ?There you are Gaara!  I was so worried abo-Gaara! What happened!?? Temari had seen the body of their dead uncle, Yashamaru, the sand everywhere, and the symbol on Gaara?s forehead.
   ?H-he tried to kill me!  And he had a choice!? Gaara started to cry again.
   Temari began to move forward, but she saw the sand begin to move, so she decided not to.  ?Would you like to talk about it Gaara?? she asked her little brother.
   Gaara shook his head.  ?Let?s just go home.? Gaara started to walk back to their house, with Temari right behind him.


----------



## kimber abarai (Jan 20, 2008)

Gaara insulted gai- lee got mad!

Gaara is weird


----------



## kimber abarai (Jan 20, 2008)

Accualy i dont want to affend so- Gaara is okay


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool chap sis...


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

next chappie:
*Part 2: Later Childhood-Chapter 2*
   Two forks scraped against two plates.  The other fork had been silent since the three Sand Sibs had sat down to dinner.
   “Why aren’t you eating Gaara?”  Kankuro asked, concerned about his brother.
   “Ya Gaara.  Does the food smell bad, or look weird?”  Temari added.
   Gaara just shook his head.
   “Come on Gaara, you need to eat!” Temari was getting worried about their younger brother.  “It’s unhealthy not to eat Gaara!”
   “I’m not hungry.”  Gaara mumbled.  “May I be excused please?”
   Temari looked at Kankuro.  Kankuro nodded.  “Ok Gaara.” Temari said.  “But if you get hungry, this food is always available for you.”
   Gaara just nodded.  “Good-night.” He mumbled.  Then he stood up from the table, and slowly walked to his room.  He had plenty of time to think, because he wasn’t allowed to sleep.  This stupid demon is ruining my life!  Gaara thought.  Because of this, I’m feared, my father and many others want to kill me, and I’m not allowed to sleep, ever!  Gaara screamed “Why me!?  Why did it have to be me!?”  then he began to sob again, and said in a softer voice “Why me?”
   His brother and sister heard him screaming and ran into his room.  “Is everything ok Gaara?”  Temari asked her youngest brother.  She saw the tears streaming down his face, and knew the answer before she even asked the question.
   Gaara sniffled and shook his head.  “No Temari, everything isn’t ok.  I’m hated by the entire village, no one loves me, and I can’t do anything about it because the sand always protects me!” he began to cry again.
   This time Temari couldn’t hold herself back, she ran up and gave Gaara the biggest hug she had ever given in her lifetime.  But the damage had already been done; Gaara had admitted that the village hated him, and that he wasn’t loved by anyone.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

next chappie:
*Part 2: Later Childhood-Chapter 3*
   ?Gaara!  Come back Gaara!? Temari ran after her youngest brother.
   Gaara had decided to leave the village, forever.  No one needed him there, so what was the point in staying?
   ?Gaara!  Please come back!  Gaara!  Gaara, you can?t leave!? Temari looked at Kankuro.  ?We have to follow him!  And we have to be quick about it!? Temari ran back into their house.  ?Get your stuff Kankuro; I don?t think we?ll be coming back!?
   Kankuro nodded and ran inside after his sister.  Soon the two oldest sand sibs were heading off into the night to find, hopefully not to late, their little brother.  Neither of their hopes were very high, knowing Gaara, he would figure out a way to kill himself, and their youngest brother would be dead by morning.
I just hope we?re not too late.  thought Temari.  Gaara doesn?t know it, but he?s a very important person in our lives.  I don?t know what I would do if he died.  Tears started to run down Temari?s cheeks.
   Kankuro saw the tears on his sister?s face.  ?It?ll be ok Temari.  We?ll find him.?  But on the inside, Kankuro wasn?t to sure that they would.
   Temari saw her worried look duplicated on her brother?s face, and then she knew; there wasn?t much hope in their little brother?s survival.
*                                                   *
   Gaara had been walking through the forest for days.  He made it around The Village Hidden In The Rain, The Village Hidden In The Grass, The Village Hidden In The Waterfall, and now he was through a forest.  He had left the last town for many miles far behind.  Strangely he was able to avoid all towns except when absolutely necessary.  When he needed to enter a town for food or other supplies, he wore a cloak to hide his face.  As he walked through the forest, he was thinking if there was any way to put himself out of his misery.  So far, his many strategies had failed him.  Nothing seemed to work.  He went through the list of failed suicide attempts in his head.  Stabbing myself in the heart, sand blocks it; jumping off a building (which he had tried before leaving home) sand forms a soft, flying platform for me to land on; using chakra to stop my heart, sand?s chakra blocks the flow of my chakra.  There?s no way for me to die!  I?ll never die, or be in any danger, in my entire life!  Little did he know that he was heading straight into enemy territory, The Village Hidden In Sound was straight ahead.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

chappie 4:
*Part 2: Later Childhood-Chapter 4*
   ?Gaara!? Temari and Kankuro had finally found their brother, and not a moment to soon, he was on the border of the Village Hidden In Sound.  How he had made it this far, the other Sand Sibs would never know.
   The young Sand ninja turned at his name.  I knew someone was following me!  he thought.  But the voice he heard didn?t sound threatening, it sounded relived.  Gaara looked up into the trees in time to see his older sister jumping from the tree, followed closely by his older brother.
   ?I?m so glad you?re safe Gaara!? Temari said, giving him a big hug.  ?We caught you just in time!  Do you know where you are Gaara??
   Gaara shook his head.
   Temari pulled out a map of the world.  ?This is the Sand Village, our home, where you started.?  Temari pointed to the Village Hidden In The Sand.  Gaara nodded in acknowledgement.
   ?This is where you are now Gaara.?  Temari pointed to the border between the Land of Fire, and the Land where The Village Hidden In Sound was located.
   Gaara gasped.  ?Did I really travel that far from home in this short amount of time??
   Temari and Kankuro exchanged glances.  Finally Kankuro spoke up.  ?Gaara,? his younger brother turned to look at him ?it?s been over three weeks.?
   ?What!?? Gaara was shocked.  How could it have been that long?  he thought
   Temari and Kankuro nodded.  Their brother had been wandering for weeks without knowing it.
   ?Well then, it wouldn?t matter if I never came home, would it!??  Gaara disappeared into the woods.
   ?At least he?s heading away from The Village Hidden In Sound this time.?  Kankuro said, trying to brighten things up.
  ?Shut up Kankuro.  We have to find Gaara before he gets himself into trouble.?  Temari dashed off into the woods in the direction Gaara was heading, Kankuro followed close behind her.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

last chappie in part 2!
*Part 2: Later Childhood-Chapter 5*
   Temari and Kankuro finally caught up with their brother two years later, and convinced him to return home with them.  When they returned, there was a surprise waiting for them.
   “Hello Gaara, Temari, Kankuro.  How are you three today?”
   “Baki?” the Jonin was the last person they expected to see on their return to the village.
   “I have a request to make from you.  But first, please join me for lunch, you must’ve not had a decent meal in years.” the Jonin lead them to a small room laid with food and the four Sand ninjas began to eat.
   “So,” said Gaara after a short while, remembering what they were here for.  “what is this request you wanted to make?”
   “I want you three to come with me to the Hidden Leaf Village for a Chuunin exam.  Are you guys up for it?”
   The three Sand Sibs looked at each other.  “I guess we could.” said Kankuro after a pause.
   “I’m up for it.” Temari agreed.
   “Sure.”  Gaara said.
   “Great!  Pack your bags and meet me here tomorrow at 5:00, we’ll get an early start!  From now on call me ‘Baki-sensei’!  Good-night kids, I’ll see you bright and early tomorrow morning.”


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

next part is 'After Gaara vs. Naruto'!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2008)

If he would have walked through the rain village pain would have noticed his huge amount of chakra.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 21, 2008)

When is the next chap comin??????


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 21, 2008)

Cookie?????????


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 21, 2008)

Unoace said:


> If he would have walked through the rain village pain would have noticed his huge amount of chakra.



i'm not at that part yet! anyway, he walked around it!



i don't know when the next chappie is coming! i just wrote 5! give me a break!


----------



## infinite (Jan 22, 2008)

Great 

Everything containing gaara is good


----------



## natwel (Jan 22, 2008)

You could talk about Gaara's life at school, at the academy.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 22, 2008)

i will! that will b in part...um...i guess it would b part 5. i have the others lined up...there's 'After Naruto vs. Gaara' then 'The hiring of the Sand Sibs' then it can b 'Gaara's time at the academy'!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 22, 2008)

u know what...i won't do the hiring of the Sand Siba, 2 confusing...and forget about that last part of...hmmmmmmmmm i think i'll have the Sand Sibs have academy training on the way to...i know! the trip was posponed 4 a few years cus Gaara was 2 young!


----------



## DarkAngel13 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Of course*

Gaara is amazing!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah garaa is.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Cookie???????


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 24, 2008)

*gives every1 cookies!*


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 25, 2008)

so you wont be doing after Gaara vs. Naruto? thats ok if you dont want to do it. it doesnt really matter to me it was just a suggestion


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jan 25, 2008)

*sigh* i'm trying 2 do after gaara vs. naruto, but i don't know where 2 start!


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 31, 2008)

oh I see well if you dont want to do it then don't. I'm not forcing you to do it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2008)

cool...........


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Feb 4, 2008)

ARG! I CAN'T THINK OF ANYTHING!!!! WRITERS BLOCK!!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Feb 15, 2008)

srry 4 the delay, i can't think of anything. i'm working with my friends on a book that will be published, so that's what's on my mind right now.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 15, 2008)

Aww thats sad........


----------



## Superior (Feb 15, 2008)

loser noob


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 16, 2008)

^ just ignore him, *Cookies* 


Anyway, awesome story!! 
Let me know if you need help starting a part; I'm pretty good with that. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 16, 2008)

She said she won't need no help for awhile into she finish her story


hiii kiba


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 16, 2008)

Okay, but if she needs help, I'm still here. 

Unoace, can we talk in the RP FC so we don't spam this thread?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Feb 16, 2008)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> loser noob






yes! i do need help KW! can u take over 4 a while plz!? that would b a great help so this thread isn't trashed!


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 16, 2008)

Sure, no prob. 

if you need help overcoming the accursed writers block, i can help with that too


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2008)

so wat is dis thread about????i wanna help!!!!X3


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 16, 2008)

HOW do you keep finding all the threads I post in???

anyway, its a thread where Cookies is writing stories about what Gaara was doing when it wasnt showing him in the episodes!! theyre really good stories


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2008)

i was looking through the AMV section and i saw your name in the fanfic tab

and

that should be fun


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 16, 2008)

okay. =D

and u should read some of it when u get the chance =D


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2008)

i will sometime but not now


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 16, 2008)

okay, but make sure you do


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2008)

dont worry i will......


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Feb 17, 2008)

i need all the help i can get right now! i'm working on a real book with my friends, so that's what's on my mind. KW, here is ur assignment:
'After Gaara vs. Naruto'
make sure Gaara's name always comes 1st when listing characters if Gaara is in that list. the time span 4 the story is after Gaara and Naruto fight, and b4 Gaara comes 2 save Lee! if u haven't seen the episode when Gaara and Naruto fight, tell me and i can assign u a different story. or u can just make it up, pm me the story, and i'll fix the parts that don't match with the episodes.


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 17, 2008)

got it. ill have it done pretty soon.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 17, 2008)

well good luck


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think that maybe we should start a *cookies* fanclub what do you think? unless there already is one then oops


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 19, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I think that maybe we should start a *cookies* fanclub what do you think? unless there already is one then oops



Great idea, Orochimaru-sama!!!! :WOW


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

a *Cookies* FC! i'm honered!......wait, do u mean, cookies (the 1's u eat) or me?


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 20, 2008)

you :WOW


and writer's block is contagious


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

Kiba_Wolf said:


> you :WOW


 really! can u make it 4 me?
make sure it says that it's a FC 4 the person *cookies*, not real cookies!



Kiba_Wolf said:


> and writer's block is contagious



LOLZ!


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cookies* said:


> really! can u make it 4 me?
> make sure it says that it's a FC 4 the person *cookies*, not real cookies!
> 
> 
> ...



if i get around to it  (lazzzzzy)

and it is


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 20, 2008)

Its not gonna work out trust me..


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 20, 2008)

true.....im probly too lazy


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 23, 2008)

KW.............


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Feb 23, 2008)

i'd settle 4 any1 making the fc!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 23, 2008)

I wish i could cookie but you need more rep...


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Feb 24, 2008)

then rep me!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 24, 2008)

It won't help you need at least 100000.....


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 24, 2008)

well we should get started then


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Feb 26, 2008)

yup! we should!


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 27, 2008)

dangit i cant rep you rite now. repped ya too recently


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Mar 8, 2008)

keep repping me ppl! i want a fc!!


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey.. Why don't you make a _Why Gaara has the Demon inside of him? Conspiracy_


----------



## Shigeru (Mar 8, 2008)

^ thats a pretty good idea


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Mar 9, 2008)

ya! that's a great idea!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 9, 2008)

Uh cookies if you keep askin and a mod sees you. You're gonna get sealed and close this place


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!  i don't want it closed!! plus! it's my htread, i should get 2 post whatever i want in it!!! *sniffle* u don't have 2 be so mean naruto!!  ..................................................................................jk!!!


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 10, 2008)

other things


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 16, 2008)

So, cookies, you doing my idea?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Mar 16, 2008)

what was ur idea?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Mar 26, 2008)

hey KW, can u make it a Kyo'sGrl Fc?


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyo'sGrl said:


> what was ur idea?



wow, you completely ignore peoples posts, kinda rude. well my suggestion is what gaara will was doing during the zabuza arc.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Mar 28, 2008)

oh...well that was a long time ago and KW(Kiba_Wolf) has taken over, so if u have ideas, pm her! but be warned! she's lazy!!


----------



## Enter Shikari (Mar 29, 2008)

Fail thread  
Everyone knows Gaara was sun bathing


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

Gaara was doing sex somewhere with Sakura.... hiden, of course. lol
Ok, just kiddin... this thread is for the trash, I mean some people post ideas and u don't do what this thread is for.


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Mar 29, 2008)

i'm not in charge anymore! KW is! bug her!!


----------



## Superior (Mar 29, 2008)

Just kidding about before but good story


----------



## NinjawithaDeathNote (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe he got a girlfriend.


----------



## Shigeru (Apr 26, 2008)

not a bad idea  but who?


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Jun 14, 2008)

um....TEMARI! lol


----------



## Shigeru (Jun 14, 2008)

ew. >.<


and i didnt take over  i just said id help!


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 15, 2008)

maybe going to the beach in suna si since there may sand there


----------

